# Your Purchased 240SX



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Where'd you buy or find yours at?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

purchased mine out of a friends garage for $150


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

Bought mine from the local customizing shop for 2200 1995 model.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Bought mine in PA, I live in FL. Flew up and drove it down $1600 plus $150 for 2 plane tickets + X amount in gas.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

I wanted a 240SX, never expected to find a convertible version. $3200 with 109K miles on it, body in excellent condition. Got it from a private seller, first owner. Total luck.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

$600 USD from my friend's junkyard.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

No Credit Check Auto Sales in CA. The best place to buy a car if you have no or bad credit, just dont finance or they'll ream your ass. $2900. This place gets some of the best cars for those with little money. And best thing is, most of them have already been tricked out. When I was last up there they had 2 BMW M3's, 1 240SX '93, 4 300SL's, 1 240SX '95, 3 300zx, and much more! I dont work for these guys nor do I care for the price I paid on my 240 but cant deny the selection.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

from a kid who got to well known by the local athorities traded my Eagle Vision (not an eclipse) and then installed another engine sh*tty price but its alot more fun to drive. Never test drive a 93-99 dodge intrepid chysler concord or Eagle Vision. You will fall in love with them then get screwed when the tranny fails.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> No Credit Check Auto Sales in CA. The best place to buy a car if you have no or bad credit, just dont finance or they'll ream your ass. $2900. This place gets some of the best cars for those with little money. And best thing is, most of them have already been tricked out. When I was last up there they had 2 BMW M3's, 1 240SX '93, 4 300SL's, 1 240SX '95, 3 300zx, and much more! I dont work for these guys nor do I care for the price I paid on my 240 but cant deny the selection.


and where in Cali is this?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

please take comments regarding this dealership to PM. thx.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Remember I'm just telling you guys where I got mine.

No Credit Check Auto Sales Inc.
3909 Thornton Ave.
Fremont, CA 94536

510-793-9279


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

Auto-trader original owner w/ all servise records and garage kept....nearly mint condition. i was happy.....2800


----------



## pimp1911 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bought mine from a guy selling it on ebay.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

My '92 jetta was busted (no suprise there), I was drivin' my pop's ranger...And then like three miles from my house there it was...in a front lawn...$2,500 o.b.o. picked it up for $2,250. Never expected to find a 240 that close to where I live...so now I have the 240, and a busted jetta.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my parents bought it back in 1990 new from the dealership. 
3 drivers before me.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

traded my sister's toyota and $2000 at a car lot.


----------



## burnsauto (Jan 5, 2005)

from a guy who works in the parts department of the nissan dealership near me, 300 bucks.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

for my second 240...a 1993 SE, I straight up traded my beat jetta for it...all I had to do was pay for the title transfer...


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

This is alitle backwards but I sold my 89 awhile ago and He saw it while I was at the gym called me that night took it for a drive and bought it 1800.00 I will miss that car but I am looking forward to a European 200sx.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

In Minnesota, there's no demand for 240's, so I was able to buy mine with 5 speed, 91,000 miles, perfect body, perfect engine, absolutely perfect for $1900. I got a good f*in deal.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

friend of my step-fathers (from when he was a kid) im now the second registered owner as his wife "stole it from him" shortly after purchase, picked it up, about 76k on it, never seen a winter (thank god) for $3500 canadian.. sigh.. why can step-dads be better than the real ones? mind you i "stole it from my step dad cause he mentioned buying it from the guy, so i contacted his friend (whom i met the summer before) told him bob (stepdad) said car was for sale and bought it. hehe go me. converts in canada with only a 3 week winter? i love my life


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i got mine for free from my neighbor


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

On ebay, 7,000.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

I got mine in the paper 109,000 93 240sx coupe 2,350


----------



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

Kyo Kusanagi said:


> Where'd you buy or find yours at?


Traded my work truck (97 Dodge Ram 3500 dually) at CarMax back in August of 2002. Got $14,500 for the truck ... the car was $7000; bone stock in perfect condition. (link below)


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

Bought my '96 240sx SE from a friend of a friend in Jan. '05. It had 95,000 miles on it. Bone stock. New paint job. $5,000. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Got mine at a No Credit Check place for 1000 bucks after talking them down from 1600. Good thing I did because shortly after the motor started having problems. But now I got the SR20 :thumbup:


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

My sister gave me my 93 240Sx


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

lillinda317 said:


> My sister gave me my 93 240Sx


She GAVE it to you? Wow!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Bought it from a co-worker for a grand.

123,000 miles, 1990 SE, bone stock, near perfect condition. (AC's busted, small dent, no biggie).


----------



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

*240sx*

i have a 91 240 sx, it red and a fast back, i bought it at a used car lot, i paid 4,000 for it. . . i was wondering if u guys think that i paid to much for it my buddys think that i did, the thing is that it is really clean and very well taken care of. . .


----------

